# What am I doing wrong?



## Keith Oates (29 Aug 2007)

I tried to change the title of a post that I started and although it changed in the first posting it did not change in the listing when opening the section. Is this normal or am I doing something wrong!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaun (29 Aug 2007)

Can you give me a link to the post?


----------



## Keith Oates (29 Aug 2007)

Here is the link Shaun http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=2578e !!!!


----------



## Shaun (29 Aug 2007)

Hi Keith,

I see what you mean. I'll see if it's a bug in VB or if you need to do something specific to change it.

Anyway, I've updated for you now 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Keith Oates (29 Aug 2007)

Thanks Shaun, at least it makes sense now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaun (31 Aug 2007)

Ah ha! Found it!

It's a setting in vBulletin:



> *Time Limit on Editing of Thread Title*
> This setting is the number of minutes in which a user may edit the title of a thread that he starts, and have it apply to the thread listing screen (forumdisplay). After this time period, the change will only apply to the title shown in the first post of the thread. (Administrators and moderators with permission may always edit the title of the thread as shown on forumdisplay through the Edit Thread function.)



It is currently set to 5 minutes, however I'll extend it to 30 minutes.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

